
Indian telecom regulator recommends rules in support of net neutrality - abrbhat
https://in.reuters.com/article/us-india-telecoms-regulation/indian-telecom-regulator-recommends-rules-in-support-of-net-neutrality-idINKBN1DS0NW
======
abrbhat
Full recommendation can be read here:
[http://www.trai.gov.in/sites/default/files/Recommendations_N...](http://www.trai.gov.in/sites/default/files/Recommendations_NN_2017_11_28.pdf)

